

This Google Exec Quit To Work In China -- He's Been Blown Away By What He Found - Irishsteve
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/what-the-chinese-tech-industry-is-like-2014-1/

======
byoung2
If popular American online services (Twitter, Facebook, Google) are banned in
China, is it so surprising that the local versions are more popular there?

